# Sauces for wrap sandwiches



## Burnt_Toast

Can anyone help me with a sauce that I can put on a wrap to help hold it together. This can be for chicken wraps or fish wraps or veggie wraps


----------



## GB

How about hummus? It goes well with chicken, fish, and veggies and does does a decent job of holding things together.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Depending on the wrap, you can use virtually any type of commercial or homemade cream-type salad dressing - Ranch, Blue Cheese, Thousand Island, etc.

Were you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Dina

I would hold it together with melted cheeses and use a bbq/raspberry dipping sauce if it's chicken wraps.  Perhaps you could try an apricot sauce for fish.  Let me know if you want the recipes.


----------



## Maverick2272

honey mustard is one of my favorites.


----------



## Burnt_Toast

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }Yes I was thinking along the line of hummus. I really wanted something low or no cream. I trying to make wraps for lunch to get in shape. So I want something low cream and very sticky to hold everything together. Also the sause should have some nutritional value which I need to factor into how many caories my wraps willl have. Also I am looking for a good way to grill fish,chicken or veggies for the wraps. I have an iron grill but taking care of it i so much work. I been thinkg about maybe something alluminum. No more non-stick for me as I want to avoid it's toxic effects as the non-stick coating wears away.


----------



## GotGarlic

Guacamole, pesto made various ways (basil and pine nuts, spinach and walnuts, etc., plus the usual cheese, garlic and olive oil). Hummus is very good for you - made from garbanzo beans, garlic, oil and spices. To vary it, you can add roasted red pepper or roasted garlic. Dijon mustard mixed with a little mayo would be good. 

An alternative to grilling indoors is broiling; roasted veggies have a wonderful flavor. HTH.


----------



## wysiwyg

Burnt toast,
For a fish wrap, you can make a fish mayonnaise... 5 oz of tuna mashed and mix with 1 egg yolk, add slow and gradually olive oil to create a mayo.
Season with lemon juice and vinegar and add 2 Tbsp of anchovies paste, more if you like it to be on the salty side. Mix well with a hand blender until getting a uniform pink-brownish color and refrigerate.
This can be sticky if you use minimum amount of oil. If you are afraid of making mayo, then use mayo and incorporate the tune and anchovies with a hand blender.

Oh, what's up with my nickname on your previous post? LOL


----------



## Burnt_Toast

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }update, I have tried this hummus and it is working well.

The pesto and Guacamole were kinda expensive so I didn't get that. But I will sooner or later.

wysiwyg *I have no ideas why it posted like that? Maybe you tell me?


----------



## nesta67

Caesar dressing is great in wraps - especially if they are chicken based.


----------



## pattylove

I agree with a previous comment, humus is just delicious on wraps. The eggplant humus is just perfect, it's a bit expensive to buy, but homemade one is as good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Michael in FtW

pattylove said:


> I agree with a previous comment, humus is just delicious on wraps. The eggplant humus is just perfect, it's a bit expensive to buy, but homemade one is as good and a lot cheaper.


 
FYI: If you replace the garbanzo beans (chick peas) in hummus with roasted eggplant - it's called baba ganoush. It's my favorite!


----------

